

How Github Works - itamarb
http://zachholman.com/posts/how-github-works/

======
dmishe
Github seems to hire new people once or twice a week, yet their jobs page
lists 1 or 2 openings at most and the last one, enterprise support eng was
there for a long time. I'm curious how does that work?

~~~
holman
We do a lot of hiring from personal referrals, people we know professionally,
and people whose code we've used in the past.

------
delambo
I asked this before, but does anyone know of other companies like github?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5182145>

